# Watt Stopper Relays Failing



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Heat Kills.

Suspect that first.

And, obviously, make sure your neutrals are SWEET.

Solid state logic HATES filthy neutrals.

You'd be surprised at how many conductors corrode into high impedance connections after ten-years of sweaty tennis players.


----------



## Dpcarls1598 (Dec 17, 2012)

How are you wiring the low voltage side of the relays? I encountered similar in classrooms. One switch controlling two of the same watt stopper relays.
Out of about 120, about 10 failed in the first 2-3 months of operation. The relays have 3 leads, black, red and I think blue. Had to not use one of the reds and basically made one of the relays a slave. The relays don’t like the back feed of the 24 volts especially if they are each on a separate phase. Once I did that on the rest, none have failed. That was in 2016...
They do make a relay with just the black and blue to be used as a second relay using one switch but this apparently is the same. Not sure how many relays one power pack can drive in addition to itself, but I have a few rooms with 4 relays...


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Heat or I have found if you wire a load side switch and if the switch is going bad, IE it's arc's when you use it.....the spikes from the bad contacts on the switch will fry the module.


----------

